# Women are the indirect/derivative image of God?



## JohnGill (Dec 20, 2012)

I was doing some reading online and came across a statement that some in the Reformed community teach that women are less than men because they are only an indirect or derivative image of God. I have also read statements from those within the Reformed community who hold to the indirect image idea but do not consider women of lesser value for this.

Has anyone else ever heard of this, and if so, what do you think of it?

The following verse seems to teach no such difference

Gen 1:27 "So God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them."


----------



## Zach (Dec 20, 2012)

I've never heard of it but it seems that they would have to completely ignore the scripture and its summary in the Confession. 

SCQ. 10. How did God create man?
A. God created man male and female, after his own image, in knowledge, righteousness and holiness, with dominion over the creatures.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds like a completely bogus charge, to me. Who are these unnamed "Reformed community" speakers? Honestly, it sounds like a slander.

People who attribute to Reformed religion articles of faith that are _not-Reformed,_ or even _anti-Reformed,_ fall into two general categories:
1) ignorant, and 2) spiteful.
Throw in a dash of smug enlightenment, and its nearly too much to bear.


----------

